# Where to get phal species that moderately priced



## Geek_it (Jan 25, 2021)

Hey folks

Would anyone here have any recommendation of where to get fragrant phals specie that are moderately priced, but also not one that is just out of flask.... 

Thanks


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 25, 2021)

There is only one place that I can think of and it is Big Leaf Orchids in Texas. There web site does NOT show everything that Peter has to offer so don't be afraid to shoot him an e-mail.


----------



## abax (Jan 25, 2021)

Yep, Mr. Lin at Big Leaf Orchids. Grows great Phals. and is a very nice man.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 30, 2021)

I am not a big Phal grower but some of my friends who are recommend Orchidphile. You can email for their pricelist: [email protected]

In addition to Big Leaf


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 31, 2021)

try Michael Kauffman at Main street orchids... because of the dirth of shows where he had done most of his business, you'd be best served by emailing him to see what he has.. When he is fully operating he seeks out species to offer.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 1, 2021)

Also littlebrook orchids in Lancaster pa. He originally was advertising growing lots of phals, and has branched out to different things


----------

